# content anzeigen ohne Frames und ohne Layer



## Christoph (11. März 2002)

Hi folks!

hab folgende Frage! 

wenn ich auf einer seite z.b. oben eine Navigationsleiste habe und wenn ich draufklick dann blabla wird unten der Content angezeigt!

nun die Frage! wie kann ich das ohne Layers, ohne Frames und ohne PHp verwirklichen??????

hab echt keinen Plan!!!

cu


----------



## braindad (11. März 2002)

hmm, wenn du willst das die navi nie nachgeladen wird, geht das nur per (i)frames/layer. 

wenn das egal ist - standard: tabelle basteln, in die oberen zellen die navi packen, unten den content. und dann für jede neue seite einmal komplett die seite kopieren und nur den content ändern. von der index.html ruft man zB die ich.html auf, dann wieder die index.html.

oder ich hab dein problem total und komplett falsch verstanden


----------



## Psyclic (11. März 2002)

jo anders gehts wirklich net....

ah doch .. mit asp 
oder perl


----------

